# YELLOW IODINE



## bigd (May 30, 2007)

I dug an iodine today it's 31/2 in tall and YELLOW and embossing stops at the shoulders. The embossing reads: BURNHAM SOLUBLE IODINE COMPANY 
 is this a rare bottle? sorry no pics


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2007)

I have seen a few of them on eBay. They are not listed in the Kuhn books, but would technically be a poison bottle since they have the name of a poison (iodine) embossed on them. They are neat bottles, but unfortunately do not have much value, maybe five bucks. ~Jim


----------



## bigd (May 30, 2007)

When i first looked at it i though it was i nice color and didn't notice the embossing when i dug it. Then another digger i showed noticed the embossing first. It looked like a good one too me but i'll trust your advice on it...kinda sucks i was hoping it was worth some $$$


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2007)

They don't come around very often and come in several colors. The one you have is the most common and what would look like a common one, amber, is the rarest.


----------



## bigd (Aug 15, 2007)

Well that yellow iodine sold for $42 guess the color sold that one []


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like you did pretty good!


----------



## idigit (Aug 24, 2007)

*re poison collector*

hello l jim , craig here I just went to your web page, great bottles , did you dig most of them up ?


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2007)

*RE: re poison collector*

Most of my poisons were bought. I have dug a few good ones, but most of my best ones I had to buy. Thanks for checking out my site. ~Jim


----------

